# Daisy's mackeral dinner



## janine

Daisy it sounds delish...Crunch, crunch, crunch!!! Is the head the best part?  I was kind of waiting for a burp at the end!!
Your ear looks very, very pretty.


----------



## Jo Ellen

You know, I wonder if it's instinctual to eat the head first? Bears do that with salmon. Daisy always eats her fish head first. Must be the best part, but I wouldn't know these things :


----------



## Ranger

Hahaha, aw she looked so sweet eating her fish! Did she ever pick up speed at the end! I was thinking, "she still has half a fish left, no way will she finish that in 20 seconds...". Boy, I was wrong!

(Now I want to give Ranger a fish...)


----------



## coppers-mom

Ah shoot. I can't watch video on my home dial-up. I'll have to wait until tomorrow. Dial-up shows a couple of seconds and then tries to download more. Reeeeaaaalllly slow-mo.

I can barely find Copper's huge splenectomy incision. Hopefully Daisy's ear will heal as well, but of course she is pretty even with a scar. I am so glad her ear hs healed so well.


----------



## coppers-mom

Oops. I ended up with a double post from clicking too fast and impatiently for my computer to handle.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

WOW! GO DAISY!!!!!

Jazz & Jules have mackeral envy now! All they got for dinner lastinight was some dry kibble and their first raw egg, shell and all.


----------



## C's Mom

Wow, did she ever eat that fish fast toward the end. Impressive work there Daisy!


----------



## Lestorm

Gross! Did she also get the head and where was the burp? How often does she have fish on the menu? I must go and buy a few for my crew. We laughed all the way through the vid, thank you for sharing xx


----------



## Florabora22

Major ick factor @ the end, but Daisy has SUCH a cute face!! What beautiful eyelashes.


----------



## Jo Ellen

LOL, yes she got the head too. I give her a mackeral about once every week. At least these are dead first -- it's really gross when she's eating live fish, I feel bad about that :uhoh:

Thank you, kdmarsh


----------



## KiwiD

Wow, way to chow down on that fish Daisy - very impressive!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Jo Ellen said:


> You know, I wonder if it's instinctual to eat the head first? Bears do that with salmon. Daisy always eats her fish head first.


Tucker would always go for the head first when I caught him one. He never ate one, to soft mouthed, all he did was play with them for a bit and I would throw 'em back.

I think Daisy is very lady-like eating her fish and savored every bite. What a good dog mom you are. Her ear looks good.


----------



## mm03gn

WOW - she sure looks to have enjoyed that!! I couldn't get over how she didn't use her paws AT ALL - especially during the beginning with the head... you'd have thought they would have helped her tear that sucker apart a bit!


----------



## Ranger

Well, this encouraged me to go look for a place that sells mackeral and I couldn't find one. My best option for Ranger is full herring. I guess I'll give that to him next week as a fun meal!

I can't believe she got to eat fish that were alive!! Ranger would LOVE to do that, I bet! Ranger wants to go fishing with Daisy now!


----------



## diana_D

I love the vid! Especially the last part in which she is looking for bits in the grass. Maybe, just maybe she has some small bits )))) 

I have one question for you Ellen, are bones an issue? I worry a lot about fish bones. Has Daisy ever had problems?


----------



## Lestorm

We tried Aya on fish, She got as far as eating the head b4 throwing it up. Do you gut them? Can dogs get parasited from fish?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm glad she enjoyed it but I couldn't watch; too primeval for me. Had to turn the sound down. Has her ear healed enough to go in the water and catch her own?

She's very cute and her ear looks good!


----------



## coppers-mom

I think Daisy is adorable and sure enjoyed her fish.

I need to go catch Copper some. It's been a couple of months since I made time for that.
I am not such a good fisherman so his are always MUCH smaller than Daisy's mackeral. In fact they might be bait size for that mackeral, but he doesn't complain.

I'll bet Daisy would have a blast with a live fish that size.


----------



## Ranger

I found mackeral for Ranger!! They had big ones like the one Daisy chowed down on, but I ended up getting a bag of smaller ones for Ranger since they were on sale. I'm going to thaw one out this week and let him go to town on it!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Ranger said:


> I found mackeral for Ranger!! They had big ones like the one Daisy chowed down on, but I ended up getting a bag of smaller ones for Ranger since they were on sale. I'm going to thaw one out this week and let him go to town on it!


Oh!! Can we get a video? Would love to see a dog with his first fish 

The fish that I give to Daisy, and the ones she catches at the lake, have very soft bones. I don't worry about them and she's never had a problem with them, and never an issue with parasites either...and she's been eating fish for years. I do stay away from fish with hard bones (catfish, walleye). She did happen upon a live trout one day that was about the size of this mackeral -- I couldn't watch that, it was just way too gross (haha, even for me!). Oh, and no, I don't gut them.

I'm not letting her go back in the water for the rest of this year. Next summer  I want to make sure the ear is healed completely and I'm still a little nervous about it. Fishing makes her shake her head a lot ... we're going to wait a bit. So I bring the fish to her 

Looking forward to Ranger's first mackeral event! :wave:


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Man, she ate that like a pro! Mojo and Missy are super jealous now!!


----------



## Ranger

Question: how do you know which fish have "soft" bones and which have "hard" bones? The place I was at today had a ton of frozen fish and I didn't know what to get until I saw the mackeral! I was like, "yes, yes, I know THAT fish is safe because I just saw Daisy eating it!" so it was the one I bought! Thank goodness you posted that video or ranger would have been fishless!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Yeah, all fish feel hard when they're frozen : But I know from my own fishing that walleye and catfish, especially the heads, are off-limits -- they are rock hard and the bones are big. I just don't feel comfortable with those. 

But Daisy has eaten mackeral, trout, bass, bluegill, sunfish, and butterfish without any trouble at all. So those are the kind I stick with, just because I know they're safe.


----------



## grcharlie

OMG..did she go to town on that fish. I was afraid she was going to choke...do you ever cut it up smaller?


----------



## Jax's Mom

Oh I dont think I would be good at raw feeding. I would be scared to death that my 2 would choke.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Daisy has literally eaten 100's of whole raw fish in her lifetime, some big, some small ... she has never choked. I wish she would spend a little more time chewing : but she can definitely handle her fish. 

No, I don't cut them up. Ewww. :bowl:


----------



## Ranger

From all the raw feeding articles I read, it seems the biggest risk of choke is when the item(s) of food are cut up and smaller. All the raw articles recommended feeding pieces of food bigger than the dogs' head at the start so they'd have to chew and break the items down into bite-sized pieces on their own. If fed smaller pieces, most dogs will just gulp them down without chewing and that's what leads to choke.


----------



## GabeBabe

*Fish Dinner*

Jo Ellen,

She's a beauty. So fun to see 'live' even with the (gag) crunch.

Gus loved his mackeral and sardines....from a can though. City Dog.

Gabe has had a few sardines and enjoys them....

Daisy must have 'lovely' breath after her munchin.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

I have been reading so much about this video and am so glad I watched it. I was totally with Ranger in thinking there was no way she was going to finish that whole fish in those final 20 seconds! But she proved me wrong. Way to go Daisy. She really is a pro.

She obviously really liked the head, as she spent a long time crunching away on that part. The tail just kind of slid down her throat...kind of gross thinking about it, but her enjoyment of it was just so amazing to watch.

And I agree with mm03gm as well - that i kept waiting for her paws to get in on the action. But nope, she's a pro your Daisy!!

Kim


----------



## Jo Ellen

Thank you, Kim 

I don't really notice any fish breath from her. Maybe because the fish is fresh?


----------



## lgnutah

That looked like a very big fish. How much did it weigh?
At first she took a very long time, and then it seemed like she swallowed half the fish in one big gulp.


----------



## Jo Ellen

It was a little over one pound. And yes, she did pretty much swallow the 2nd half whole ... guess there's not much fun in chewing fish tail :bowl:


----------



## IloveGQ

awwwwwwww....seeing that just made my day Jo.....I love Daisy!!!! So Glad she's doing well!!!!


----------

